# My commuter....is done. (photos)



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

this is the first bike I've ever built up entirely. I've commuted in four states, making various different bikes "work" through multiple modifications. I've had plenty of miles to think about what the perfect commuter would be, and here it is. This bike will both front and rear racks put on in a few days....

Highlights include a mail order Soma Double-Cross frame, IRD stem, Nitto Noodle handlebar, custom spacers and ID top cap from www.purelycustom, a $99 105 50/39 crankset from Jenson, a 12/27 cassette with triple rear derailler, salvaged seatpost from my crashed LeMond, 28mm reflective tires, my first set of cantilever brakes, double-wrapped bar tops from hood to stem, Performance cheap steel cages, salvaged seat from an old Trek, Memorial day sale Open Pro wheels from Performance for $210.

This bike will be ridden to work, softball practice, swim practice, and on the train. It will not be babied. By the time I'm done with this bike I hope it looks like the pickup that Fred Sanford drove in Sanford and Son.

Many thanks to all of you for helping me order parts these last eight weeks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice pix.

Nice bike.

That last pic rules.


----------



## madonenm (Jun 4, 2004)

*Nice Bike!*

Nice looking bike. I am going to have to post picutres of mine once it is built up. One of these days I might even stop working long engough to build it.

By the way which top cap did you get?

Mark


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Engraved with my name and phone number. Silver cap, black lettering, red center bolt.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Great bike. Where are the fenders?


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

nate said:


> Great bike. Where are the fenders?


It doesn't rain in NorCal until October. I'll put some miles in for a few months first...


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

That's actually a pretty bike. Knowing me, I'd be babying it rather than letting it go 1972 Ford Truck route. I like pretty bikes .


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

At least you get to ride it clean for a few months before the rain starts; looks great.................MTT


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

105 is really nice looking stuff. If shimaNo didn't suck and campy rule, I would really consider using 105 on a commuter. Ok, I use campy on my commuter because it was best of the old parts I had laying around when I built it up. 

Nice bike, beat the hell out of it.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Need Fenders and a rack...

Sweet looking ride and a job well done.

Great Pictures !


----------



## Old fart (May 14, 2006)

Nice build. Here is a picture of mine


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Great looking build. I had an orange Soma DoubleCross with black components (sort of a halloween bike) , I had to sell her due to downsizing. Great commuting bike! Like Bill sez, beat the hell out of her, she can take it.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sexy legs, road race weenie


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Beautiful.

I'm a proud owner of a Double Cross as well. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*question*



Old fart said:


> Nice build. Here is a picture of mine


What kind of bars are those?


----------



## Mean Bone (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice bike presented with well done photography!


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice bike! I'm waiting on parts for a DC.


----------



## jdeane4 (May 5, 2008)

Looks good. How do you like those Tektro brakes?


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

I love the detail on this one.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Tektro brakes;

They're fine. 35's are difficult to remove so I'll probably stick with 32's. 

Of course you should see the bike now with all it's *crap* hanging on it. I'm not sure which looks better; naked or hung.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Jesse D Smith said:


> What kind of bars are those?


They look like FSA Shallow bars to me.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice bike. Nice parts. Nice execution. Great idea on the stem cap!


----------

